# Degree's



## Righty (31 Aug 2004)

Hi again,

 I was wondering to get into the DEO program to become an officer. Are there certain degree's that are excluded? or can you have any university degree to become an officer? Or do certain officer trades require certain degrees.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Aug 2004)

You might want to start by reviewing the threads in the Officer section of the Recruiting FAQ. I'm sure we've discussed it, but can't remember exactly which thread may contain the results. Basically, it depends on the degree and the trade. For some trades any degree is fine, for others, specific degrees are required.

Recruiting FAQ  --  http://army.ca/forums/threads/17073.0.html


----------

